# Poll: What color is your TT.



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

I wanted to start a poll to see how many of each color TT's everyone has. Just for my own research. The poll is set up so you can add your own colors. Please just exterior colors. Lets see how many of each we have on the vortex.
Just so everyone knows, you need to click the color on the original post. If your color is not there then you will need to click the add link and add your color. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by TREFTTY at 6:58 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

lake silver metalic


----------



## mk1rabbitguy (Aug 23, 2005)

Whats the actual name for the medium/dark green?


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Lake Silver Metallic


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

spelling is not my strong point...


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (mk1rabbitguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1rabbitguy* »_Whats the actual name for the medium/dark green?

Desert green.
brilliant black here... maybe I shoulda put "not so brilliant black"... in needs some fresh paint


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_
brilliant black here... maybe I shoulda put "not so brilliant black"... in needs some fresh paint









But then you would **** up my poll. And the ladies don't like a guy with a ****ed up poll.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*

LMAO! true that!!


----------



## liTTo (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Poll: What color is your TT. (TREFTTY)*

Raven Black here.


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

lol @ f**ked up poll

Avus Silver with Black roof FTMFW


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## morrisdl (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*

There is also a godwood green


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Lake Silver


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

I did not know that there were two colors of silver. I know that the majority of the TT's I see are Silver but I had only heard of Avus. Which silver is the one that came on the ALMS? Is that the Lake Silver Metallic? 
*A Jazz Blue TT would be Shasta McNasty.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Papaya?







What the **** is Papaya? Pics Please!!!! Is that the Sharons03Jetta custom color?




_Modified by TREFTTY at 9:39 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*

Avus was only on the ALMS, whereas Lake was the normal silver. Papaya was introduced in 2004 on the 3.2, and is pretty rare:


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Papaya is pretty hot!


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*

What is the difference between Raven Black and Brilliant Black? All I know is I've got some type of black.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Here are all the paintcodes I could find that were ever available on a MK1 TT. We should put these in the FAQ.
Amulet Red: LY3C 
Brilliant Black: LY9B 
Brilliant White: LY9F
Denim Blue Pearl: LZ5W 
Desert Green Pearl: LZ6W 
Aviator Gray Pearl: LZ7W 
Nimbus Gray Pearl: LZ7X 
Raven Black Pearl: LZ9V 
Lake Silver Metallic: LY7W
Misano Red Pri Metallic: LZ3M 
Venetian Violet Pearl Effect: LZ3W 
Moro Blue Pearl Clearcoat: LZ5J 
Nero Blue Pearl Clearcoat: LZ5S
Imola Yellow Clearcoat: LY1C
Papaya Orange Metallic Clearcoat: LY2B 
Ocean Blue Metallic Clearcoat: LZ5C 
Goodwood Green Pearl Clearcoat: LZ6X 
Dolomite Gray Pearl Clearcoat: LZ7J 
Glacier Blue Metallic Clearcoat: LZ7K 
Dakar Beige Metallic Clearcoat: LY1Q
Quartz Gray Metallic Clearcoat: LY7G 




_Modified by TREFTTY at 11:37 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*

here are some of the other colors from the factory:
i think this is the glacier blue...
















and a uber rare color kingston blue


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

That Kingston is nice...its really weird how many different kind of blues the TT had (I guess Audi for that matter). They have like 4 blue hues I like, whereas a lot of companies don't have one. Once again, I'm glad I went TT


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_lake silver metalic

FTW


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_What is the difference between Raven Black and Brilliant Black? All I know is I've got some type of black.

brilliant black is straight up black, raven has some sparkles mixed in the paint


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Kingston is not listed in the paintcodes that were available in america.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*

who would have thought silver would have the most votes


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_who would have thought silver would have the most votes
















Yeah, no ****?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*

Europe typically gets more paint choices than America; why, I dunno. I still don't get why companies don't offer like 15-20 colors for each car. They charge for many paint options anyway, so just offer more colors








Found another, this is BluHeaven's Ocean Blue:








That makes _8 different blue hues_ that Audi offered. That is awesome, but nuts, too


_Modified by l88m22vette at 2:02 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Bump! Number 5 need more input.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

desert green FTW!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*

Avus Silver was for the ALMS


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREFTTY* »_Papaya is pretty hot!

X2 thats is an uber sexy color!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*

Sexiest is Sarasota Blue, the fastest at Sebring...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*

Got a pic of Sarasota? That would be 9...


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_who would have thought silver would have the most votes
















I could only vote once.... used to have Raven Black, which seems pretty close to Black magic Pearl, but we know what happened there...Avus Silver now. I like it, but I wish I still had the black beast. Oh well, I'm IN LOOOOOOOVE with my red interior. Did you guys know that the black interior on regular TTs have a greyish headliner, but the ALMS has a BLACK headliner? It caught me off guard hella.
Adam


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

I like the black headliner touch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Avus was only on the ALMS, whereas Lake was the normal silver. Papaya was introduced in 2004 on the 3.2, and is pretty rare:









Yup, gotta love my Papaya


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Imola FTW!*


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Imola FTW! ( XXX 1.8T)*

Who other then uneek has a carbon fiber roof? It better be the new owner. Lets see some pic's. Johnny five need input.


----------



## Uberbus (Oct 2, 2004)

Misano.


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How about papaya w/baseball?*


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: How about papaya w/baseball? (mcguijo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcguijo* »_
















That car could make ugly chicks look hot! I cant believe i am saying this but I think I like that roadster even with the top up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

im lake silver with denim blue/black interior.
when i first started shopping around, i wanted a black one but the silver popped up and the deal was too good to pass up, so i went with it.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

Brilliant Black on Black/Grey. Entirely stock at the moment. Need to get rid of the nasty *16"* OEM wheels once I get the money.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Another ALMS Representing!

_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Brilliant Black on Black/Grey. Entirely stock at the moment. Need to get rid of the nasty *16"* OEM wheels once I get the money. 

I don't think those wheels look bad at all. In fact, I think they would look pretty nice on our Corrado.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (andylyco)*

I don't mind the look but 16" look http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif IMO on the TT


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

+1 For Aviator Grey


----------

